
CapLearn: Speech Recognition for Humans - g_langenderfer
http://www.caplearn.org
======
g_langenderfer
I had a lot of trouble understanding spoken Spanish when first arriving in
Colombia. This tool provides deliberate practice for speech recognition. It's
what I wish I had at the time.

